# Truth & Avice



## Dogman (Jun 15, 2014)

54, male, 6'2" 205#, general health good, blood work etc good. Played ball etc. Life hit, divorce etc I hit 300#.. Heavy when young, leaned towards bitch-tit so thats one concern now. Starting to lift slow, etc; experienced on that end. Issue 54 & needed kick. My blood work was normal T but normal wont cut it! Buddy has me on 15mg Dball and 20mg Azolol (claims it will help w/bitch tit concern). Right stack? Best dosing process or other advice? 9 days in, peanuts is all I'm seeing to date. Tried to give enough info? Thanks


----------



## Riles (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Dogman (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks Riles- I think I've followed & read as far as tag went. Guidelines, newbies etc.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Dogman (Jun 15, 2014)

1low/Riles: thanks 4 welcome. Guess I'm bit confused, I'm sure my question is out here 100 times, stuck on my phone vs pc; looking for process to get direct informed feedback? Little site direction maybe? Thanks


----------



## brazey (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome to the community. Repost questions in the anabolic zone for reviews and responses.


----------



## Dogman (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Brazey I think I got it there! Maybe paranoid but seems left pec is developing more of an issue since I started, even on lower dose comparatively speaking. I know upon building of shoulders, latts, upper chest things will get better but I'm not interested in adding to an issue that has been one! My MD felt it was more weight driven? Compared to many photos I'm lucky but move informed or try to!


----------



## Jenie (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jun 20, 2014)

welcome to IMF.


----------

